# Redoing of an Entertainment Center



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Going to fudge a bit here - not a painting project but some refinishing and stain matching involved.

When we bought our home back in 97 there was space downstairs in the family room where a pellet stove existed. It was pretty much toast and not practical for the space so out it came.

Although woodworking isn't my forte, I built an entertainment center for the space which consisted of the cubbies you see across the top, two larger ones on the far right, and a large open space where our behemoth floor model fifty inch television resided. 

Fast forward to recently and a new television is needed - but not a massive floor unit - just a typical one needing a spot to sit. So, tore out the divider seperating the far right cubbies and moved it over making those much narrower and then built the set of six cubbies,where gaming systems will go, and the platform that you see here below the new TV. The now narrow cubbies on the right will soon consist of a series of pull outs each holding an acrylic bin just right for storing CDs and video games (organized by systems - PS3, PS4, Wii).

Considering this was almost an entire redoing of what I'd built long ago, I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out. Especially since the original stain I'd used had disappeared somewhere and I had to start from scratch getting a match.


----------



## Jerr (Feb 15, 2017)

Fantastic Job RH! What products did you use?


----------



## MurphysPaint (Nov 23, 2015)

RH said:


> Going to fudge a bit here - not a painting project but some refinishing and stain matching involved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You gotta wall mount that TV! Hide those wires! Good job otherwise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

MurphysPaint said:


> You gotta wall mount that TV! Hide those wires! Good job otherwise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did that with our upstairs television and it does look nice. Unfortunately due to there once being a fireplace connection in this alcove, there is a cinder block wall right behind the sheetrock. Not worth it to put in a false wall just to hide a few wires.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Jerr said:


> Fantastic Job RH! What products did you use?


Thanks. 
Used Old Masters Wiping Stain and Emtech 8000 Precat Waterborne Conversion Varnish for top coating. Love that stuff.


----------



## Jerr (Feb 15, 2017)

I have used Old Masters but have not used or even heard of the Precat varnish. I would like to know more about it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Jerr said:


> I have used Old Masters but have not used or even heard of the Precat varnish. I would like to know more about it.


Pretty much like any other clear top coating product - but way better IMO. 

Sprays great out of an HVLP, low odor and VOCs, and brushes just about as nice as it sprays. Supposed to give great protection against water damage as well. It has become my go to for all of the cabinet refinishing work we do these days - and we are almost doing more of that than we are painting. 

My supplier, Miller Paints orders it in for me. Target Coatings makes it and you can order direct from them;

https://www.targetcoatings.com/product/em8000cv-wb-conversion-varnish/


----------



## Jerr (Feb 15, 2017)

It looks like you have to purchase direct. Looks like a solid product.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Good job. I like the way it came out. Nice bullnose on the dividers from what I can see. 

Target makes some good stuff, I'm sure it's pretty stout once it cures out.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

woodcoyote said:


> Good job. I like the way it came out. Nice bullnose on the dividers from what I can see.
> 
> Target makes some good stuff, I'm sure it's pretty stout once it cures out.


Thanks, the cost on the trim stock was so prohibitive that I ended up ripping a 3/4" thick oak plank into 1 3/4" x 5 foot strips and then hand milling them into the desired priofile. One of the few things I've used my Milwaukee sander for in a long time.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Good to know we got a fellow wood worker around this online town. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

woodcoyote said:


> Good to know we got a fellow wood worker around this online town. Keep up the awesome work.


thank you


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks real nice.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

What kind of joinery did you use. 
Dowels? Pocket Screws? Brads and glue?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

epretot said:


> What kind of joinery did you use.
> Dowels? Pocket Screws? Brads and glue?


Actually, just plain old finish nails. Drilled pilot holes (oak is damned hard) then hammered em' in and used a nail set. Still don't have my compressor and nail gun. Had to wonder if brads would have penetrated the 3/4 inch oak trim.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

RH said:


> Actually, just plain old finish nails. Drilled pilot holes (oak is damned hard) then hammered em' in and used a nail set. Still don't have my compressor and nail gun. Had to wonder if brads would have penetrated the 3/4 inch oak trim.


15 gauge works for sure and 18 g. seems to work pretty decent, just increase psi output. I wouldn't think pins would work at all, but never tried.


----------

